# DVD 'The Body Bite Suit' by Stewart Hilliard ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?preadd=action&key=V-PD-HIL-BIT 

By Canine training systems is this video worth the $64.95?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I dont think so


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Where have I heard Hilliards name before? Did he write a book?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> I dont think so


Have you seen it Will?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Where have I heard Hilliards name before? Did he write a book?


Yes I think a few ..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have seen it, not sure If I would pay that much for it, but it is a good video. It is more made for police type work, not sport specific. Is a great video for a new decoy to watch a few times.

Basically gives a rundown of different presentations, different targeting, goes to some extent into dog behavior. Shows good techniques, care and cleaning of the suit. Also addresses safety aspects of working in the suit, and handler errors.

It was a co-op between Hilliard and Ray Allen.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> Where have I heard Hilliards name before? Did he write a book?


Dr Hilliard was responsible for introducing French ring to the USA in the 1980's. He also was involved with Sue Barwig and Canine Training Systems in producing Schutzhund and other
sport training videos. He is currently running the MWD program at Lackland.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Dr Hilliard was responsible for introducing French ring to the USA in the 1980's. He also was involved with Sue Barwig and Canine Training Systems in producing Schutzhund and other
> sport training videos. He is currently running the MWD program at Lackland.


Ah, Susan Barwig! Now I remember. He was in her/their Schutzhund book. 


Thanks!


----------

